# employment verification call



## b allen (Nov 15, 2015)

guys i have a question, my boss is going to usa on 30 dec to get his daughter settled who just got into mit. now he will not be available from 30 dec to 30 jan. i mean he will not be available on call but he will be available on mail. so should employment verification call comes and he his unreachable will the co contact me for clarification. i am freakin out man, can anyone give me some advice. would really appreciate it.

i have provided payslips and employment contract and reference letter.


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi,

The number you have provided is an office number or a cell phone number? Is he the only person in the company? If its an office number then the consulate will call on that number and someone else will pick up the call. You can give them an idea about such verification call.


----------



## b allen (Nov 15, 2015)

aarohi said:


> Hi,
> 
> The number you have provided is an office number or a cell phone number? Is he the only person in the company? If its an office number then the consulate will call on that number and someone else will pick up the call. You can give them an idea about such verification call.


its a cell number, i worked for a small farm and the ceo directly handles everything his number and email is on all the letter heads and documents. i worked directly under and for the ceo.

the company is well recognised is even support by usaid they have the company's profile on their website too. 

My boss did say he will be available on email. So will their still be a problem.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

b allen said:


> its a cell number, i worked for a small farm and the ceo directly handles everything his number and email is on all the letter heads and documents. i worked directly under and for the ceo.
> 
> the company is well recognised is even support by usaid they have the company's profile on their website too.
> 
> My boss did say he will be available on email. So will their still be a problem.


If they decided to do verification on you, your boss will be contacted either via phone or email. So don't worry, if your boss can not answer the call, they will email him.
They give you opportunity to prove the authencity of the experience if they are unable to contact your employer or the employer is reluctant.
Good luck


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

b allen said:


> guys i have a question, my boss is going to usa on 30 dec to get his daughter settled who just got into mit. now he will not be available from 30 dec to 30 jan. i mean he will not be available on call but he will be available on mail. so should employment verification call comes and he his unreachable will the co contact me for clarification. i am freakin out man, can anyone give me some advice. would really appreciate it. i have provided payslips and employment contract and reference letter.


I guess your company has a web-site? What number is listed there? DIBP tends to make calls on to the numbers listed on corporate web-sites.


----------



## imvenky89 (Oct 28, 2016)

Ajeet said:


> If they decided to do verification on you, your boss will be contacted either via phone or email. So don't worry, if your boss can not answer the call, they will email him.
> They give you opportunity to prove the authencity of the experience if they are unable to contact your employer or the employer is reluctant.
> Good luck


Hi,

My boss received a call from Vetassess on July 2018 and denied attending call.

Later on I received a mail from Vetassess stating "Your boss declined to proceed with the interview as he was not notified about your intentions to apply for a Skills Assessment. 

A separate correspondence from our database will be sent to you with further request for information."

Could someone please advice?

Regards.
Sam


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

imvenky89 said:


> Ajeet said:
> 
> 
> > If they decided to do verification on you, your boss will be contacted either via phone or email. So don't worry, if your boss can not answer the call, they will email him.
> ...


Relax don't panic, your boss wasn't cooperative, it happens. 

Worst case they send you a natural justice letter and you can explain in detail why you didn't let your boss know (it isn't compulsory to do so) etc etc. As long as you have solid evidence to back up your claims, you should be fine. 

Is there someone else who can vouch for your employment by any chance?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> imvenky89 said:
> 
> 
> > Ajeet said:
> ...


Just realised this is at the skills assessment stage - I would imagine they have a means of verifying your employment via other means. 

Was it your boss who signed your roles and responsibilities letter or HR?


----------

